# Karten Effekte umsetzen



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (14. Mrz 2021)

Hallo 

Mit welchen Methoden kann man am besten Karten Effekte umsetzen jede Karte hätte unterschiedliche Effekte
Die Effekt Namen können auf einer SQL Datenbank gespeichert werden..vllt als String und dann über den String aufgerufen werden?

Dazu hab ich das auf stackexchange gefunden

java - How should I implement card effects in a card game? - Game Development Stack Exchange

weis aber nicht ob das sinnvoll ist oder es bessere Methoden dafür gibt sowas umzusetzen,

hier geht es nicht um den spezifischen code sondern um die idee wie man sowas umsetzen kann


----------



## temi (14. Mrz 2021)

Als simpler Ansatz, könnte man einer Karte einfach Werte zuweisen, mit denen sie Eigenschaften beim Spiel beeinflussen, z. B.:

Angriff 5
Verteidigung -2

Wird diese Karte eingesetzt, dann "schädigt" sie zwar den Gegner um 5 Punkte, aber reduziert die eigene Verteidigung um 2 Punkte. So in der Art.

Wie aufwändig (und flexibel) du das softwaretechnisch umsetzt, hängt natürlich von deinen Kenntnissen ab, da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (14. Mrz 2021)

temi hat gesagt.:


> Als simpler Ansatz, könnte man einer Karte einfach Werte zuweisen, mit denen sie Eigenschaften beim Spiel beeinflussen, z. B.:
> 
> Angriff 5
> Verteidigung -2
> ...


das mit den atk und verteidigung habe ich schon umgesetzt das funktioniert auch einwandfrei

um exakter zu sein : "Einmal pro Spielzug -> Wähle 1 monster : Zerstöre es" solche karten effekte umzusetzen

Überlegt hatte ich das man dem spieler eine marke gibt falls er die marke hat kann der effekt nicht ausgeführt werden nru das würde eine extreme Anzahl an Bindings hinter sich ziehen


----------



## mihe7 (14. Mrz 2021)

Du kannst natürlich einen Interpreter schreiben, dann kannst Du Skripte speichern.


----------

